# Y'Guys want some cookies???



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Yeah, I know...that was a stupid movie...but...it's that time of year again...Girl Scout cookies...I bought waaay too many from my friend's daughter this year, and I've been giving them to just about everybody I know...but, I did have to keep at least 1 box of each flavor for myself...anybody else like these things??? what's your favorite flavor??? I like the do-si-dos (peanut butter and shortbread covered in chocolate) and the Samoas (caramel and coconut)...


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

There are very few that I don't like, but my favorite are Samoas.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Yeah, I know...that was a stupid movie...but...it's that time of year again...Girl Scout cookies...I bought waaay too many from my friend's daughter this year, and I've been giving them to just about everybody I know...but, I did have to keep at least 1 box of each flavor for myself...anybody else like these things??? what's your favorite flavor??? I like the * do-si-dos (peanut butter and shortbread covered in chocolate)* and the Samoas (caramel and coconut)...


Oops...my mistake...after grabbing my after work snack this evening, I realized that the chocolate covered peanut butter ones are actually called tag-alongs...the do-si-dos are the peanut butter creme sandwich ones...those are good too...


----------



## BHM Fashion (Jun 1, 2005)

KenR said:


> There are very few that I don't like, but my favorite are Samoas.


Ah, Girl Scout cookie season - as highly anticpated as tweed and cashmere season!

Oh, those Samoas are dangerous. We usually get a box paired with the lemon cookies as a "light" chaser.

As an aside, I am one of the consumers who actually is grateful the number of cookies in a box has gone down! I know it's to keep the price point the same, but it at least curbs the caloric hit.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I like the samoas and the mint cookies best.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow, Lax, not only are we on the opposite side of the world's series, but those are the only two I dislike. LOL 

The mint is too minty, and I don't like coconut (unless we are talking about opening a raw one and eating it. Those are good.)

My favorite are the shortbread ones with a layer of chocolate on them.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Wow, Lax, not only are we on the opposite side of the world's series, but those are the only two I dislike. LOL
> 
> The mint is too minty, and I don't like coconut (unless we are talking about opening a raw one and eating it. Those are good.)
> 
> My favorite are the shortbread ones with a layer of chocolate on them.


I love the mint cookies. We freeze them and eat them cold....Mmmm!


----------



## Graphix (Mar 1, 2007)

hahaha, ditto lax those are my favs as well [sneeks to the freezer to grab a few] back... mmmm....minty deliciousness.


----------

